# Question about opening a "Tang Soo Do" studio.



## aimbotfriend (Dec 14, 2009)

Hello everyone,

The reason I'm asking this question is because I believe you folks would know better and would offer the best advice to this question about opening a studio. I've spent many years in martial arts and so has a friend of mine. I induldge in my free-time and personally have no desire to open a studio. My friend, however, feels that he can and I just didn't believe he had what it took to open one. Let me bring you some details to help in this discussion.

1) Can an American open a studio and what costs is he or she looking at? How much capital should he have on hand? What are the fees and insurances he must worry about?

2) Does location matter as in all business aspects? He feels that he can teach this Korean martial arts in Japan. I feel that he's fighting an extreme up-hill battle.

3) What rank must he or she be at in order to open a studio? 4th dan? Please advise with pros and cons of the ranks.

4) Does it help to have an accredited degree in "Martial Arts" (Yes they exist in the US)? My friend is too lazy to get a degree in Basket Weaving if they offered it, but I thought that a degree would compliment his credentials as well as give him a fall back if his studio never worked out.

My friend said that his Korean Instructor, who has lived in the US for 20+ years, would be the best for this advice. My experience with working in Korea and Japan business is that teaching anything Korean in Japan will have its limitation and teaching a Korean martial arts by an American could prove to be an uphill battle. What is the likelyhood that this person will open a Korean martial arts studio in Japan with no degree (Japan requires you to have a bachelors to work there, hence the degree question)? What is the likelyhood that this person will open a studio in the US? Please advise me.

Respectfully,

Aimbotfriend


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 14, 2009)

Your friend needs to evaluate this like opening any other business.  Especially if he plans to do so in a foreign country; business laws can be very, very different, and business ideas that work well in one country won't fly at all in another.


----------

